# First pomp in the surf!



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Well im not a virgin anymore. After a few times of going out and catching nothing I managed to get some action. Just got back from a week in Boston for a conference and figured I would head out this afternoon thinking the storms we had this past week may have churned up the water good leading to some good feeding. Was windy, rough and hard to see where the holes were, but I managed fine, it was just good to get out. Was the only guy out there, but after moving a few times right before dark I went 2 for 4. One pomp and another fish I wasnt quite sure what it was. Looks like a big Pinfish. Anyone have any thoughts?



Also havent figured out how to load pictures not as attachments so you can see them on screen.


----------



## boogie (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes thats a big pinfish! We had no luck today to rough!:banghead


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

One thing I forgot. Caught fish on fresh peeled shrimp. Fleas were deep and I didnt feel like going in after them, didnt even catch any worth fishing with. Caught a baby flounder though.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats on breaking the ice on the pomp. Yeah that's aclass "A" grouper bait in the second photo.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats - nice looking pomp


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *still flippen (3/29/2009)*Congrats on breaking the ice on the pomp. Yeah that's aclass "A" grouper bait in the second photo.


Congrats and I'll second that class "A" grouper bait in the second photo!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice looking Pomp Thanks for the report


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Ultralite and I went surf fishing yesterday afternoon on Johnson beach. He caught a big hardhead right off the bat and I caught 4 big pinfish over the next hour or so. Don't ever remember catching pinfish off of the beach in any numbers like that. Anyway, howling west winds and dying surf. Water was churned into a milky mess out to about 300 yards and seemed fairly warm. No keeper fish. A few sand fleas (small) released.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm definetly jealous but hey until I catch a pompano and a redfish from the beach or the pier no haircut anyone who wants to contribute over spring break shoot me a pm.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I was at Henderson. It didnt look to promising, but I have only been surf fishing two other times in my life a month ago and not even a bite. So I figured I couldnt do much worse. The cut I happened to find looked really good though and I figured something had to be in there feeding before dark. All bights came right at sunset and slightly after. Park Ranger came down to notify me I had to leave right at dark, he almost towed my truck, but luckily he was nice enough to come notify me. I am grateful for that. The Pomp was full of small pieces of shell and my piece of shrimp. Its good to know that what I was doing worked, gives me a bit more confidence for next time. Not sure when I am going to be able to get out next. Need to get the jet ski out this weekend. Fiance is coming down next week and I dont have a boat so I need to get at least some sort of watercraft ready to take her out on. I will definately take her surf fishin the following weekend though. Gotta have something to do while she is laying in the sun.


----------

